# Easter Stud!



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I fished the morning bite, caught 4-5 mid-size trout nothing too special. the bite was real slow.

Fished the mid-afternoon bite and caught this beauty at 3:20 pm.
26" on the dot, but very fat and healthy.

She inhaled a soft plastic on 1/8 oz. stand-up jig. I missed another similar fish just before she got hooked, so not sure if they were paried up like normal or she just came back around.

Fishing 7 ft. of stained water, rough wind. Morning bite caught fish on jerk bait, MR-17.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish, nice pic.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Damn fine trout Bruce!


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Big Sow!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I haven't caught a Trout like that in years.*

BAck in the early 70's I caught a bunch of big Trout back in the ends of the new canals in Cotton Bayou, the Interrarity Point bridge and around the jetties at Alabama Point. I wonder if big Trout are there now?

The canals in Cotton Bayou were good in late winter and we caught big ones at the Jetties all summer. As I recall, Butch Frith tore them up in winter around the Interrarity Point canal bridge.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

With that title---dang, I thought since I worked yesterday, ya got a picture of me brother.....

Dang fine fat gator brother!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Freaking stud. Congrants!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> Nice fish, nice pic.


Thank you sir.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

azevedo16 said:


> Damn fine trout Bruce!


 
Thanks Mark. You know where she is if you want to go.

I watched a guy using a 4" croaker catch one slightly larger same place last weekend middle of the day again.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ChileRelleno said:


> Big Sow!


Yes sir, she revived quickly and swam away just a little bit smarter.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

captken said:


> BAck in the early 70's I caught a bunch of big Trout back in the ends of the new canals in Cotton Bayou, the Interrarity Point bridge and around the jetties at Alabama Point. I wonder if big Trout are there now?
> 
> The canals in Cotton Bayou were good in late winter and we caught big ones at the Jetties all summer. As I recall, Butch Frith tore them up in winter around the Interrarity Point canal bridge.


Capt., the challenge of these trophy trout is what keeps me chasing them.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jason said:


> With that title---dang, I thought since I worked yesterday, ya got a picture of me brother.....
> 
> Dang fine fat gator brother!!!


Ha ha, Jason...I can't comment on the stud part, but thank you for the compliments. She was a very heavy fish.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Awesome fish, Bruce. I’m glad she was released. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

NLytle said:


> Awesome fish, Bruce. I’m glad she was released.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Nick. I try to release the really big trout cooler water helps with their survival.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome catch, Bruce... way to go man!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

SurfRidr said:


> Awesome catch, Bruce... way to go man!


Thanks Sam.
We're due a trip together aren't we?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Very nice fish and thanks for releasing it...


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

barefoot said:


> Thanks Sam.
> We're due a trip together aren't we?


Overdue! Unfortunately I have really had my fishing excursions curtailed by our work schedules - wife and I are on opposite schedules so we can manage child care, but it doesn't leave many free days for fishing. I have been only a couple times this Spring. 

I have your #, I'll fire you a text if I ever get free to go! :thumbsup:


----------

